# Système d'exploitation pour powerbook G3 (sans disque dur).



## drigsteur (6 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes (et oui, j'ai la foi qu'il y a des femmes qui aiment parler d'ordi ).
Ma question peut sembler débile pour certain, et leur réponse sera surement : achète toi un ordi .
Je m'explique, je possède un Powerbook G3, mon problème est que le seul disfoncionnement qu'il ais est le BUS, donc il ne possède pas de disque dur. Le bios etant relativement vieux, il ne boot pas sur usb, mais boot sur CD  
Ce que je desirerai ce serai ce serais soit : 
- un CD live de linux (en français ou au moins le clavier en azerty) me permettant de faire du traitement de texte, d'image, lecture de son, de video.

-soit le même style de linux mais sur clé usb, avec le moyen de booter sur CD et ensuite de passer sur la clé ... j'ai vu que c'etait possible mais tout les sites se contredisent :s.

Bien sur, je parle de linux, mais si quelqu'un me propose un moyen d'être sur windows ou mac, je suis ouvert à tous les système 

Pour ceux qui me reprocheraient de demander sans avoir à travailler, sa fait un moment que je fouille sur tous les site en faisant des test, mais j'arrive plus :s

Merci d'avance 

Ps : je possede aussi un windows donc je peux telecharger et graver sans pb !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2009)

Bon, déjà, faudrait qu'on sache "quel PowerBook G3, car il y en a eu 4 modèles :

- Kanga : G3 à 250 Mhz, de forme carrée avec des pommes "arc en ciel".
- WallStreet : G3 à 233/250/266/292 ou 300 Mhz, forme avec des courbes, pomme blanche sur le couvercle, et pomme "arc en ciel" à l'intérieur

Ces deux là sont dépourvus d'USB (ports ADB, série et SCSI).

- Lombard même forme que le WallStreet, mais plus mince (et 1 Kg de moins), pas de pomme sous l'écran, une blanche au dessus, juste la mention "PowerBook G3 en dessous). Clavier "bronze" (les précédents étaient noirs), ports USB, mais pas de Firewire, du SCSI, existe en 333 et 400 Mhz
- Pismo : même aspect extérieur que le Lombard, mais juste "PowerBook", sans "G3" inscrit sous l'écran. sur ce modèle, sorti en 400 et 500 Mhz, le port SCSI est remplacé par deux ports Firewire 400, et toujours deux USB (USB1).

En fonction du modèle que tu as, les solutions envisageables sont différentes, mais le boot sur CD n'en fait pas partie, c'est inexploitable dans la pratique.


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2009)

Booter sur de l'USB1 faut aussi en vouloir ...

Tu es sur que c'est le BUS qui est mort et pas le DD ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Booter sur de l'USB1 faut aussi en vouloir ...



De toute façon, le seul portable à pouvoir le faire était le "Palourde" de première génération, pour les PowerBook, c'était soit du SCSI (jusqu'au Lombard), soit du Firewire (à partir du Pismo et du Palourde de seconde génération) qu'il fallait pour pouvoir booter sur un disque externe.

Pour "la panne", faut voir, si c'est un Wallstreet, c'était le roi des mauvais contacts, j'ai eu un PDQ 266 qui un jour n'a plus reconnu son disque interne, je me suis fait la même réflexion (contrôleur IDE H.S.), pour "sauver" la bête, j'ai monté dedans une carte mère de Wallstreet 12 pouces "première génération", disque dur rebranché, ça marchait, mais la carte vidéo, elle, n'arrivait pas à afficher correctement plus de 256 couleurs, ni plus de 640x480 sur l'écran 14 pouces. En désespoir de cause, je remets la carte mère d'origine, je rebranches le tout, et là, surprise, le disque dur est de nouveau vu. Par la suite, je devais souvent "titiller" assez vigoureusement les contacts du connecteur du disque lorsqu'après un nouveau démontage, il redisparraissait.


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2009)

C'est donc une usine à futur problèmes ... Il vaudrait mieux trouver une CM de rechange.

Sinon le premier iBook peut booter sur USB ? Tu es sur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'est donc une usine à futur problèmes ... Il vaudrait mieux trouver une CM de rechange.
> 
> Sinon le premier iBook peut booter sur USB ? Tu es sur ?



Ben oui, j'ai testé (sous OS 9) sur celui que j'avais ! Par contre, la lenteur de l'USB 1 fait que je n'ai jamais réussi à finir un démarrage complet, en général, ça plantait pendant le chargement des extensions, une fois pendant celui du Finder, mais c'est indéniable, il bootait !

Pour autant que je sache, les iMac G3 "CD à tiroir" (du 233 Bondi au 333 five flavours) en étaient également capables.


----------



## OrdinoMac (12 Novembre 2009)

Si ce powerbook est équipé d'un port pcmcia, pourquoi ne pas utiliser un adaptateur PCMCI/ComapctFlash, une carte de 4/8/16Go avec un systéme dessus et roule ma poule


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2009)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Si ce powerbook est équipé d'un port pcmcia, pourquoi ne pas utiliser un adaptateur PCMCI/ComapctFlash, une carte de 4/8/16Go avec un systéme dessus et roule ma poule



Parce que, éventuellement le Pismo excepté, et encore, pas certain, les PowerBook G3 ne peuvent pas démarrer à partir d'une carte PCMCIA ! J'avais tenté la chose sur le WallStreet, à partir d'une carte Firewire, rien à faire !


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2009)

Il reste donc le DD externe SCSI ...


----------



## OrdinoMac (12 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que, éventuellement le Pismo excepté, et encore, pas certain, les PowerBook G3 ne peuvent pas démarrer à partir d'une carte PCMCIA ! J'avais tenté la chose sur le WallStreet, à partir d'une carte Firewire, rien à faire !



Dommage, c'est possible avec powerbook 5300, 1400, 3400 et ça a été supprimé pour les modèles au dessus :-/ . As-tu tenté avec autre chose que du firewire, seulement une PCMCIA avec une carte mémoire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Novembre 2009)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Dommage, c'est possible avec powerbook 5300, 1400, 3400 et ça a été supprimé pour les modèles au dessus :-/ . As-tu tenté avec autre chose que du firewire, seulement une PCMCIA avec une carte mémoire ?



N'ayant eu, en fait de carte PCMCIA, que de l'USB, du Fw 400 et du WiFi, non, je n'ai pas testé autre chose.


----------

